# Best game trailers



## CyBeR (Jun 10, 2010)

There are undoubtedly some extremely well made trailers for some great games. I invite you to share with us the trailers that made you go "Wow! I want to play this game"...or simply "Wow, these guys really know how to make a trailer, no matter the game's quality". 

If I may start, a few that really got my goat were these ones:

Uncharted 2 - Fortune favors the brave
Uncharted 2: Among Thieves Video Game, GC 09: Fortune Favors Trailer HD | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com

Heavy Rain - 2006 tech demo
Heavy Rain Video Game, E3 2K6 Tech Demo HD | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com

Gears of War - Mad World trailer
YouTube - gears of war (mad world)

Gran Turismo 5 - Toyota track showcase
Gran Turismo 5 Video Game, Toyota FT-86 G SPORTS Concept Trailer HD | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com


----------



## Lenny (Jun 11, 2010)

I can remember playing *GT5: Prologue* (if I'm right, then in that trailer is the Prologue track) when it came out and thinking how amazing the graphics looked. Not even three years later, it definitely looks computer-rendered. It's incredible how quickly technologies progress!

Same for the Heavy Rain video - doesn't look as realistic as it used to. I agree that it's a trailer that made me want the game.

---

The first E3 Assassin's Creed trailer was fantastic (still disappoints me that we can't use crossbows): Assassin's Creed Video Game, E3 2K6 Trailer HD | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com, as was the Ubidays '07 video: Assassin's Creed Video Game, Ubidays 07 Trailer HD | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com.


----------



## Triffids (Jun 23, 2010)

No mention of the Mass Effect 2 trailer. Very disappointing. 

Also the first Star Wars: The Old Republic trailer was incredible.


----------



## Culhwch (Jun 24, 2010)

Triffids said:


> Also the first Star Wars: The Old Republic trailer was incredible.


 
I think the most recent one was better...


----------



## Triffids (Jun 24, 2010)

Culhwch said:


> I think the most recent one was better...



Still find it funny that two 3-4 minutes game trailers can be more enjoyable to watch then the prequel films combined.


----------



## Culhwch (Jun 24, 2010)

Funny, but, on reflection, unsurprising...


----------



## CyBeR (Jul 10, 2010)

And here's a very good trailer on Gothic 4: ArcaniA. I love that it keep the same feel of the previous games, as well as the fantastic music.
And, another one.


----------



## Triffids (Jul 10, 2010)

Never heard of that game before. Looks good.


----------



## Cayal (Jul 11, 2010)

Force Unleashed 2 betrayal trailer is epic.


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Jul 11, 2010)

Great trailers! Seriously making me consider buying a PS3.

Here's my favourite trailer:

YouTube - Gears of War 2: Last Day (Game Trailer)


----------



## Rodders (Jul 11, 2010)

I liked the Dead Space "Twinkle Twinkle" trailer a couple of years back. Quite atmospheric.


----------



## reiver33 (Jul 12, 2010)

Of course if you want a real blast from the past, check out 'Imperium Galactica II' on YouTube (Opening cinematic).


----------



## CyBeR (Aug 28, 2011)

​ 
Best damn trailer I've seen in a long time now. Great song for the game, the lyrics are just spot on.


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Aug 28, 2011)

I agree, great trailer!


----------



## Rodders (Aug 28, 2011)

As much i really enjoyed the TOR and Dead Space trailers, i think that the trailer for Dead Island is superb.


----------



## CyBeR (Aug 28, 2011)

Too bad the game doesn't look to do anything as impressive and touching as this trailer. Too bad, there's potential for a great zombie game in this concept...but it'll be just another hack 'n' slash.


----------



## Starbeast (Aug 28, 2011)

I really like this trailer, I hope to see Star Wars action like this in a live-action movie some day.
I agree with *Cayal,* this trailer is epic.​


----------



## TheTomG (Aug 29, 2011)

Dead Island trailer was incredible - I am normally opposed to (spoiler if you haven't seen it!) unpleasant things happening to kids, because it is normally totally unnecessary. Case in point the really crap AvP Requiem.

However, the Dead Island trailer managed to be incredibly emotionally charged as a result, throwing an overdone concept, the zombie apocalypse, into a stark new perspective as to what it would really mean should such a thing be possible.

Based on some stuff I've read about the game itself, though, doesn't sound like it lives up to that kind of emotional impact and storytelling in the game.


----------



## Oskari (Aug 29, 2011)

I have to agree, that Dead Island trailer is something special. Perhaps, it needs to be regarded on its on merits without even being part of an actual game. A shame, for sure, but I'd take nothing away from the people who put together that trailer. I suspect it'll become a benchmark or template for a whole new generation of game creators.


----------

